# Lamborghini Aventador



## antman22 (Feb 9, 2011)

If you're impatient, just go to about 1:50 of the video. I fell in love with the sound of the Aston One-77 V12, but I think this takes the cake in pure ferociousness. Absolutely violent, each time the engine starts, a small puppy is devoured.

When I heard the engine start the first time, I pooped my pants. 

I look forward to performance specs and plenty of race film on this lambo.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

That is epic! :twisted:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Awesome.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

That sounds incredible.

Looks aren't too bad either.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

My god that car is just awesome...  8) 8) 8) 8)

There is absolutely nothing about it I dislike. Love the colour. Makes Solar Orange look like weak orange squash... :lol:

But the driver was a bit of a cock. Did he hit that door? :lol:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Not bad I suppose if you like that sort of thing ( Where's the drooling smiley gone?)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I might even sell my TT to get one of those


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

No reason, but I think we needed a picture in this thread


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

How did they get it in the trailer??


----------



## Fictorious (Sep 15, 2009)

£250k for this or £1mill for an overpriced DBS? hmm.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

And the lights were designed in Buckingham UK ..


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

A couple of shots of this beast in the paddock at Silverstone over the weekend:



















It looks just as mental in the metal as you would expect it :lol: 8)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> A couple of shots of this beast in the paddock at Silverstone over the weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got some piccies of that as well. Was a stunning vehicle.

Asked the Lambo much to fire it up but he declined


----------

